# upgrades



## DuttonLandscape (Nov 26, 2007)

I have a 2003 tj sport 6cyl auto. I have a Snoway 6'8". I have added adjustable coil springs and a trans cooler. What other upgrades should I add in order of importance to strengthen my jeep, if any. I just plowed 4" of heavy wet snow today(30 driveways) without any problems. Thank you for your advise


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Weight in the back, Twinky on the top, Blizzak tires


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Trans temp guage!!! Watch those temps, too high and you will be rebuilding it. Plus keep the trans fluids fresh, change the filter seasonal. Keep the bands in adjusted. Heavy duty clutch fan, will keep the engine temp down.

DAFF


----------



## DuttonLandscape (Nov 26, 2007)

I have 320lb ballast and good snow tires. I have a trans cooler. How is a temp guage going to help. Should I not assume a trans cooler is going to keep the trans cool. What is a "twinky on top"? What are the bands? I've looked into a fan to keep the engine cool, not alot of room for it, Where could I put? I've always had my other plow and truck serviced every year and never had any problems and I plan to do the same with my Jeep and Snoway. Preventative maintenance is key!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

a twinky is a rotating warning light. Where are you located. Strobe lights do not worn as well as rotating lights. strobe flashes are to short to see from around corners or hills or reflecting off buildings as well as rotating lights do. strobes work better for line of site. IE you can see them from farther away if you are looking directly at them. they may work better in the plain states, but in newengland we have to many hills and trees and corners.


----------



## jdadjstr (Oct 16, 2007)

I actually installed hideaway strobes on my 4 corners this week to clean up the look a bit. Took off the light off my hard top. I'm happy with how they perform.

I agree w/ plowmeister on good visibility of the rotating lights though.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Dont you get a headache from the front strobe reflecting off the plow? doesn't the plow "shade" the front strobes from other people seeing them? I know a plower with strobes and he has both those problems on his F150


----------



## DuttonLandscape (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm from Berwyn, Pa- suburb of Philadelphia. I see some guys with twinky's, more for commercial properties. I would'nt want that light bothering customers in the middle of the night. I know when the township trucks drive by, those lights shine thru every window. I 've liked all the advise i've gotton so far, most of it I have, I was thinking more about stronger suspension, maybe bigger alternator. I like the idea of a lead bumper to free up space in the back seat. My mechanic thinks my setup is fine and says that because I don't beat the **** out of my plow and jeep and plow with the storm I should be fine as is. One thing I'm not happy with is plowing in 4lo is way to slow. I always plow in 4lo in my F350 and its not to slow. I hope that 4hi is not hurting my jeep


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

I am a firm believer on plowing in 4 high. I think 4 low puts to much stress on the drive train.


----------



## jdadjstr (Oct 16, 2007)

You'll be fine in 4 hi.

Regarding the flashing of the hideaways, they're visible over the plow if I don't lift it all the way, then I don't get any flashback from the backside of the plow. So far I'm liking them.


----------



## fastjohnny (Nov 14, 2002)

jdadjstr;529048 said:


> You'll be fine in 4 hi.
> 
> Regarding the flashing of the hideaways, they're visible over the plow if I don't lift it all the way, then I don't get any flashback from the backside of the plow. So far I'm liking them.


Must be a short plow:waving:


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Paint the back side of your plow flat black/dark grey. Cuts way down on the glare......


----------



## DuttonLandscape (Nov 26, 2007)

ppandr- is that "Blue Moon" the beer


----------



## DuttonLandscape (Nov 26, 2007)

the reason I asked about the "Blue Moon" is I just gave my employee $100 and 2 cases of "Blue moon" and said have a party. He was thrilled, had a party last weekend( 3 girls and himself) nice party.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

DuttonLandscape;526879 said:


> I have 320lb ballast and good snow tires. I have a trans cooler. How is a temp guage going to help. Should I not assume a trans cooler is going to keep the trans cool. What is a "twinky on top"? What are the bands? I've looked into a fan to keep the engine cool, not alot of room for it, Where could I put? I've always had my other plow and truck serviced every year and never had any problems and I plan to do the same with my Jeep and Snoway. Preventative maintenance is key!


Your Jeep also has a radiator to keep the engine cool, if your assumptions are correct unplug your temp guage on the engine. Keep in mind jeeps will make great plow trucks in smaller applications. But they do and will have thier limitations, as do Hwy trucks. Plowing snow will and does put your vehicle on the limits of thier operational temps and stresses.

Put the blinky on the roof of your truck. If you are acepting $$ for your work the truck is commercial. Get in a accident while plowing and not having the commercial truck insurred properly, will get you in BIG trouble. Sure your clients might be woken up by the flashing light, but the noise of the scraping blade won't bother them a bit!!!

DAFF


----------



## jblankster (Feb 18, 2008)

im thinking about taking off that dman loud ass engine fan, and mounting an electric fan and maby even a new radiator to keep everything cool.


----------



## DuttonLandscape (Nov 26, 2007)

good point about the noise of the plow.


----------

